# Dave Ploss and Sarah Cawkwell on Writing. With the Overlords Podcast.



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Howdy folks. 

Just wanted to bring to your attention a segment i'm doing with Sarah Cawkwell and the Overlords Podcast on Writing and getting yourself started in writing.

I'll link you over to the overlords podcast site so you can listen to it there or pick up the latest episode from iTunes. _episode: 64 "not 66. 3 David's"_

http://www.theoverlords.co.uk/podcast/2011/9/6/episode-64-not-66-3-davids.html

_*02:19:53 Dagmire's Tavern-The Magic of Post Edit*_ is where it starts

CP

please enjoy. It's sort of a verbal version of my super popular "Writer's Circle" series of articles. with more people.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

we recorded this segment about two weeks ago. And we'll be doing another one soon. 

CP


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

How to get started writing eh? This might help me out when I have some free time.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

It's a mad ramble with me in my usual panic of 'what the hell am I going to say'. Let's be honest...

HOPEFULLY some of it will make sense and be useful, but y'know. Feel free to ask questions and that sort of stuff.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> It's a mad ramble with me in my usual panic of 'what the hell am I going to say'. Let's be honest...
> 
> HOPEFULLY some of it will make sense and be useful, but y'know. Feel free to ask questions and that sort of stuff.


you did just fine m'dear.  

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Great. I will soon be that far into this weeks episode.  

Nice new profile pic btw.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Great. I will soon be that far into this weeks episode.
> 
> Nice new profile pic btw.


thanks.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Twas interesting trying to keep you two in line


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

couldn't have been that bad.  they didn't hear the behind the scenes portions. lol :laugh:

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm innocent.

Such terrible accusations, Dags.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> I'm innocent.
> 
> Such terrible accusations, Dags.


it's opposite day. you didn't know that?

the above passage actually reads: "I'm guilty. Such Wonderful accusations, Dags."

CP


----------

